# I think Red Heart Yarn Finally Got the Message!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I just bought this yesterday and lookie!
Outside yarn comes out the hole in the label and inside yarn comes out of the end WITHOUT YARN BARF!

Or have I been out of the loop for a while? There are even the arrows that used to be on the wrappers years ago!
:idea: :thumbup: :idea:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

New to me. Happy to see it, too!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad to see this!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Must have taken advice from a knitter or crocheter when making this new package


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

New to me. Must go to Ben Franklin and check it out.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well it's about time!!!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Haven't seen that yet. Yeah finally


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank goodness.. soon as I finish up all the other 50 skeins I'll be all set. Thanks for the info. :-D


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's nice.. Thanks..for information . :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Guess this goes to show us why Red Heart has been in business for so many years. They seem to listen to their customers!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Guess this goes to show us why Red Heart has been in business for so many years. They seem to listen to their customers!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, just made my day!!!!!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I just bought a skein of rh the other day and noticed the same thing, sure makes it alot handier


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow I haven't seen that yet... I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got to find time to go check it out!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad to see that,thanks for posting.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

The Red Heart I got had the arrows on the label. I pulled the one that said from the inside and have had no problems.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Been knitting/crocheting for years, and when I learned to crochet they used only cotton doily thread, and yarn was used only for knitting. When I started crocheting with yarn (late 60's), all the skeins back then had pull ends from the center of the skein without any hassle or 'yarn barf'. The European yarn mostly came in balls and you used the outer end. Looks like they finally figured out that the old way was better. It's about time. However, I've never seen it where the outer end comes out of the label. Good to know. Will have to look for it and hope the other yarn companies follow suit.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Never had yarn barf from Red Heart...now the other brands....


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is wonderful. Now, if they would just make all of their yarns as soft as they did 50 years ago.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

New to me too.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got some skeins from Red Heart a few months ago and they had the little tail coming out of the skein. I was sooo happy that there was no yarn barf!
GO RED HEART!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Yippee. Now to get the rest of the yarn manufacturers to follow suit.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent news! All companies should do this!!! Thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] No yarn vomit?? What ever will I do?


----------



## knitwit1029 (May 8, 2014)

Stablebummom said:


> I just bought this yesterday and lookie!
> Outside yarn comes out the hole in the label and inside yarn comes out of the end WITHOUT YARN BARF!
> 
> Or have I been out of the loop for a while? There are even the arrows that used to be on the wrappers years ago!
> :idea: :thumbup: :idea:


Now if we can only get the OTHER yarn manufacturer's to do this!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Been using Red Heart for 60+ years and it has always had a center pull. 
If you like their "new" label, be sure to email them. That's the only way they will know. Maggie


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah! thanks for the post.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> New to me. Must go to Ben Franklin and check it out.


We haven't had a Ben Franklin since I was a little girl. Sounds like fun.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

red heart yarn is not easy to get here in the UK.sounds like a good thing showing the end of the yarn.i hope other company's follow that idea


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I bought some a week ago and was pleased to find that, as well.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great if all the yarns were like this??


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

I've seen this on a few skeins, I thought it was a happy mistake! LOL hoping they continue with this though it makes life much easier


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Good grief -- another reason to add to my stash!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that's good news.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Now maybe every one else will do the same thing... Thanks for the info..


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Not to so my age myself but Red Heart has had a patent on this method since before I was a baby. I have RH yarn that is over fifty years old and it had it then and has it still. Doesn't any one read their labels or do you all just squeeze like toilet paper and buy?

   I forgot! People on KP don't use disgusting acrylic let alone Red Heart since it has been described by some as knitting with barbed wire. :!:


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Hudson said:


> [email protected] No yarn vomit?? What ever will I do?


Just pull out (no pun) an old skein or buy another brand!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

That's new. Hope the high end companies get the hint.


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay! Guess I have to go get some now...  (that will be my excuse to my husband anyway!) ha ha


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that. I wish all the yarn companies would do that. I spent a lot of time this week rewinding yarn before I started my next project. Will look for that the next time I am in a yarn store.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Woo. Have you worked with the new skein? Does the yarn come out of skein without tearing off the paper sleeve? And like everyone else, a must to check out !


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The Red heart yarns I buy have always had the arrows on the labels.???


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just purchased some of their yarn and I didn't see that.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

disgo said:


> Not to so my age myself but Red Heart has had a patent on this method since before I was a baby. I have RH yarn that is over fifty years old and it had it then and has it still. Doesn't any one read their labels or do you all just squeeze like toilet paper and buy?
> 
> I forgot! People on KP don't use disgusting acrylic let alone Red Heart since it has been described by some as knitting with barbed wire. :!:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Loved your comment! I've used Red Heart for a looooooooong time, always loved it , and was surprised to see negative comments about it. Was convinced I had to try some different (more expensive) brands, but experience has shown that I must be destined to prefer RH!

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I noticed it also. Great!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

disgo said:


> Not to so my age myself but Red Heart has had a patent on this method since before I was a baby. I have RH yarn that is over fifty years old and it had it then and has it still. Doesn't any one read their labels or do you all just squeeze like toilet paper and buy?
> 
> I forgot! People on KP don't use disgusting acrylic let alone Red Heart since it has been described by some as knitting with barbed wire. :!:


Wow. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? I have found that KPers are the nicest, friendliest, most giving people. They solve problems quickly, listen to our sad stories, uplift and are upbeat. And as a person who mainly uses acrylic as I knit a lot of afghans for charity, except for a few (admittedly) "yarn snobs" we mostly use the big brands--Lion, Red Heart, Caron--that are readily available at a good price. Really, what difference does it make as long as you enjoy the craft? I hope you have a better day!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Am I mistaken? As long as I can remember, Red Heart packaged their yarns this way. Wish all would follow suit.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

RH is not soft and never was. I use it for toys


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not seen one with the outside end coming from a hole in the wrap, but I have gotten and used many a skein with the outside end glued between the wrapper ends. The directional arrows have been there for years. Good Ole Red Heart!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will miss the yarn barf...NOT!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Red Heart Rocks!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> Red Heart Rocks!


I love Red Heart yarn. I fact I am making my Navaho Afghan from Red Heart.
I had a problem with Red Heart once and they sent me 6 big skeins of yarn.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy! Now if the complainers will write and compliment Red Heart...


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

omg that is amazing. I had my mom take back a red heart black skein, I fought with the yarn barf for a week, there was no end nothing. it was a mess in a half. I know this is off topic but I have been knitting hats for charity for awhile now, and I have found that the peaches and cream cones at Walmart will make approximately 4 hats and that saves me a lot of money.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just checked a skein of Red Heart I bought yesterday and there it was - yarn poking out from the center. Yippee!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Seems to me that they've had the skein instructions for as long as I can remember.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have not seen this but it is great. Maybe the other manufacturers will take the hint. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

just notice it the other day,it sure helps.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Stablebummom said:


> I just bought this yesterday and lookie!
> Outside yarn comes out the hole in the label and inside yarn comes out of the end WITHOUT YARN BARF!
> 
> Or have I been out of the loop for a while? There are even the arrows that used to be on the wrappers years ago!
> :idea: :thumbup: :idea:


Are you sure they didn't find a dozen skeins in the far back of the stock room???? Sorry, had a good chuckle and do so hope it is true.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sure glad to see this, hope other yarn companies follow suit...I have spent many hours (over a lifetime) trying to untangle yarn...when I could have been working on my project..

Rhonda


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know about ALL Red Heart yarns, but I know the Super Saver has had that for a long time. Ever since I've been knitting,like onto 3 years. They are practically the only ones I know of that do that. I did run onto one other brand, but can't remember the name of it.I must be out of touch, you ladies sound like every brand but Red Heart has that on their wrappers. I'm sure I will hear about this if I'm wrong.But I'm not wrong about Red Heart. That's one reason I always like to use it.
Sue


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I just sent them a thank you and a link to this thread.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Have to agree with others --- Red Heart has been doing this for many, many years already. 
Instructions on how to best pull from the center, as well as the outer strand tucked under the label or in between the label edges. 
Sometimes the outer strand is indeed tucked inside the end, but it is only about 2 inches.
It isn't rocket science to follow the outer strands, as it would lay across the whole 1/2 width of the end.

Though if RH is indeed the one who made a hole in the label for the outer strand, 
I would remove it from the hole and tape it closed - a good chance of the label being ripped off and lost.

I have never had such yarn barfs as alot of folks here on the forum say they do.
And I don't have problems with finding the ends.

And to me, the picture shown, looks like a civilian had torn a slit in the label, not an actual manufacturer's technique in my opinion.
Perhaps by the store employees, as they were tired of the returns.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I never had trouble with Red Heart but I bought some Bernat Worsted thread and the whole middle came out. My DH untangled and wrapped it up. I won't buy any more of that


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Just bought 2 skeins. The yarn really did come from the center the way I always hope for. Nice going, Red Heart.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Great news.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with others --- Red Heart has been doing this for many, many years already.
> Instructions on how to best pull from the center, as well as the outer strand tucked under the label or in between the label edges.
> Sometimes the outer strand is indeed tucked inside the end, but it is only about 2 inches.
> It isn't rocket science to follow the outer strands, as it would lay across the whole 1/2 width of the end.
> ...


It looked like a rip made by a person to me also. I would think it would have been a paper punch hole if Red Heart did it?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with others --- Red Heart has been doing this for many, many years already.
> Instructions on how to best pull from the center, as well as the outer strand tucked under the label or in between the label edges.
> Sometimes the outer strand is indeed tucked inside the end, but it is only about 2 inches.
> It isn't rocket science to follow the outer strands, as it would lay across the whole 1/2 width of the end.
> ...


I'm in total agreement. The arrow and pull instructions on the wrapper are nothing new. I just checked my huge scrap bag of RH Super Saver that goes back years and years, and all the wrappers are like this. Also, all my new, yet unused skeins have the outer tail tucked into one end, and the center pull tail is sticking up just a small bit on the other end.

I also agree that the pictured skein with the yarn coming out of a hole in the label looks like someone rewrapped it that way.

I know there are some KP members who have strong issues with using acrylic yarns or who don't like RH Super Saver. I say we are all entitled to our own opinions and most likely make our choices according to what we can afford.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> Guess this goes to show us why Red Heart has been in business for so many years. They seem to listen to their customers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

New to me too..... and I just bought some, along with the yarn barf!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

disgo said:


> Not to so my age myself but Red Heart has had a patent on this method since before I was a baby. I have RH yarn that is over fifty years old and it had it then and has it still. Doesn't any one read their labels or do you all just squeeze like toilet paper and buy?
> 
> I forgot! People on KP don't use disgusting acrylic let alone Red Heart since it has been described by some as knitting with barbed wire. :!:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish they would go back to the little metal hearts that say start knitting here, they were attached to each skein for so many years. Cost cutting I guess, took those little hearts away. I do have a few of them and think they are so very cool.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice news to me!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Red Heart has been that way for years and I have old skeins and can prove it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Red Heart has been that way for years and I have old skeins and can prove it. You are just noticing it, you are about 50 to 60 years late.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> RH is not soft and never was. I use it for toys


Yes, it did used to be softer. I learned to knit with it over 60 years ago. When they got into the Super Saver yarn I think it became a cheaper yarn. Try knitting dish scrubbies with Super Saver. It is good for scrubbing most anything, also slippers and toys.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Wow. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? I have found that KPers are the nicest, friendliest, most giving people. They solve problems quickly, listen to our sad stories, uplift and are upbeat. And as a person who mainly uses acrylic as I knit a lot of afghans for charity, except for a few (admittedly) "yarn snobs" we mostly use the big brands--Lion, Red Heart, Caron--that are readily available at a good price. Really, what difference does it make as long as you enjoy the craft? I hope you have a better day!


Disgo is right. Evidently you have not seen the yarn fights on here. In the past some of the ladies?? on here have gotten pretty downright mean. :roll: :roll:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Have not experienced this yet.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have sent a few skeins back to Red Heart here lately and the last skein was a royal mess!!!! I discovered that both end pieces were coming out the same end. Hope they got the problem solved.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Obsessed said:


> Wow. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? I have found that KPers are the nicest, friendliest, most giving people. They solve problems quickly, listen to our sad stories, uplift and are upbeat. And as a person who mainly uses acrylic as I knit a lot of afghans for charity, except for a few (admittedly) "yarn snobs" we mostly use the big brands--Lion, Red Heart, Caron--that are readily available at a good price. Really, what difference does it make as long as you enjoy the craft? I hope you have a better day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So, RH is going back to the Good Ole Days.....heh heh heh


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

If Red Heart can do it then IMHO they ALL can and should. I don't care about the outside end, but I want the center pull end to stick out about an inch so I can find it easily. I wonder if we started sending emails to our favorite yarn manufacturers requesting they package their products this way if it would do any good. Just a thought. Aloha... Bev


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I am really glad to hear that they have changed. I have been bugging Lions Brand for a couples of months. They have graciously volunteered to replace the yarn; however, my reason for writing was to have them look into it. So happy they finally changed. I am sure they heard from a lot of people since it has been worse this year than any other that I can remember.


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

I learned on a You-Tube video (couldn't tell you which one) that as you look at the label, the yarn will come out of the left side interior of the skein.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I hadn't really noticed I guess but now that you mentioned it the last few skeins I have gotten has been much easier to start. As mentioned before, guess they listen to their customers and know how to make us happy campers.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So happy RH has been paying attention.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I just bought this yesterday and lookie!
> Outside yarn comes out the hole in the label and inside yarn comes out of the end WITHOUT YARN BARF!
> 
> Or have I been out of the loop for a while? There are even the arrows that used to be on the wrappers years ago!
> :idea: :thumbup: :idea:


Hooray!!!
Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Frabjous Day!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow, some one was listening who mattered.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Guess this goes to show us why Red Heart has been in business for so many years. They seem to listen to their customers!


 :thumbup:


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

wwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> New to me. Must go to Ben Franklin and check it out.


Ben Franklin is still around?...haven't heard of that store in years!! But yes, maybe Red Heart got the message...so sick of "yarn barf"


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh Boy, lookout, an excuse to buy more yarn.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Funny, I don't remember having to deal with any "yarn barf" back when I started knitting in the early 70's. All the skeins of yarn I used back then had an easy to pull end from the middle of the yarn. There was no Joann's or Michael's in my area back then, and the Super Yarn Mart had all types of yarns - brand names, imported yarns, and also their own labels as they bought directly from the mills. Woolworths and JC Penneys also carried yarn back then. But oh how I really miss the Super Yarn Mart!


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Now,if the other yarn companies would follow suit,I would be a happy camper!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I just bought this yesterday and lookie!
> Outside yarn comes out the hole in the label and inside yarn comes out of the end WITHOUT YARN BARF!
> 
> Or have I been out of the loop for a while? There are even the arrows that used to be on the wrappers years ago!
> :idea: :thumbup: :idea:


After what I have been through just today, this is very good news indeed!!!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Very helpful!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Good for Red Heart. I'm sure that the other companies will copy them so we will all benefit.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I think if they were going to copy them they would have done it years ago. I wish they would, but---.
Sue


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

burgher said:


> Good for Red Heart. I'm sure that the other companies will copy them so we will all benefit.


Would be patent infringement--read the very fine print right under the directional arrows.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

disgo said:


> Would be patent infringement--read the very fine print right under the directional arrows.


You want knitters to read the fine print under the arrows when they are just now discovering the arrows that have been on the labels for 50 years? 
(I've been using Red Heart for 45 years and the arrows were always there.)

I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> You want knitters to read the fine print under the arrows when they are just now discovering the arrows that have been on the labels for 50 years?
> (I've been using Red Heart for 45 years and the arrows were always there.)
> 
> I don't think that's going to happen.


Thank you for hitting the nail on the head as I got "sniped" for my earlier comment and no one noticed my mention of their patent that goes back long before I was born (when fish first crawled out of the water onto land).

Funny how people can carry on about copyright infringement and then talk like all the other yarn companies should violate patents--like they are going to start a fifty cent donation campaign to fight Coats and Clark :-o :shock: :roll:

You and I both know the outer end can be anywhere depending on the label wrapping machine so there is no "hole" but I'm glad they all think there is--may find otherwise the next time they shop. And what happened to all the Red Heart hatters that have used every description possible to down grade the line? Wouldn't want to even consider touching the stuff since after all its acrylic :shock: :shock: :shock: ***(have always wondered if those non-acrylic people have ever worn nylon or heavens, polyester!).

_***Sorry, Jessica-Jean, I really didn't intended to set off the "Acrylic Button". Watch Out!!! North Korea just launched a long range (hearing rumors Hamas has one coming as well) :shock: :shock: :shock: _


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

wow, it is about time! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I wondered about the Red Heart haters too.Evidently, some of them are or they would have already known about the Arrows. But alas, I didn't know about the Patent either. Never read fine print. I can barely see regular print. LOL
Sue


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> I just bought a skein of rh the other day and noticed the same thing, sure makes it alot handier


I also bought 4 skeins of Red Heart yarn last week (making my GS a winter Aran jacket)and also noticed the "new" packaging. It is so easy now to pull out the beginning yarn.

I also might add that I have not seen any "knots" in the yarn I've already used (2 skeins).


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Did the amount of yarn remain the same? Usually when they give a new container or wrapper the product shrinks in size or quantity. If it remains the same then its a good on Red Heart.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I could not tell, but I hope the end is attached to the inside strand of the yarn. I like using the inside end to knit because I can stand up the skein while I knit and not have it roll all over the floor.


----------

